# IE 6 erkennen



## The_S (13. Jul 2007)

Hi, wie kann ich erkennen, ob der Browser der IE 6 oder eine frühere Version ist?

Danke!


----------



## Guest (13. Jul 2007)

garnicht- brauchbare Veränderungen gabs erst mit dem IE 7


----------



## The_S (14. Jul 2007)

doch doch. Geht. Ich weiß nur net wie


----------



## André B. (14. Jul 2007)

Wie wäre es mit navigator.userAgent ? 
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/navigator.htm#user_agent


----------



## The_S (14. Jul 2007)

@And thx, habs jetzt aber so gelöst:


```
var browserName=navigator.appName;
if (browserName=="Microsoft Internet Explorer")
{
	/*@cc_on 
	if (@_jscript_version < 5.7)
	{
		alert("Bitte aktualisieren Sie Ihren Browser, um diese Seite korrekt angezeigt zu bekommen!");
		top.location.href = "IE6.html";
	}
	@*/
}
```


----------

